# blakemore tube



## nauger (Feb 16, 2010)

Does anyone know what the CPT code is for Insertion of Blakemore Tube (or Minnestoa Tube) ? (the diagnosis is GI Bleed)

The only code I think it could be is 91105.... is that correct?

Thanks!!


----------

